# list of Rhode island bottlers



## splante

made this list a few years back thought I would share it . So many bottlers for such a small state and area. Diddnt get a chance to clean it up yet so dupes are still on the list.
 RHODE ISLAND BOTTLERS					
 7-UP BOTTLING COMPANY                   PROVIDENCE              					
 "7-UP CO. OF ATTLEBORO, MASS.            PROVIDENCE            						RI
 A. F. CAPPELL BOTG. WORKS               PROVIDENCE              RI						RI
 A. F. CAPPELL, BOTTLER                  PROVIDENCE              RI"""					
 A. F. CAPPELL, PROP.                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 A. HASSELBAUM, PROP.                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 A. MURPHY, PROP.                        PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ABRAHAM GOLDBERG, PRES./MGR./PROP.      PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ACME BOTTLING COMPANY                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ALASKA BEVERAGES                        PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ALBERT DA COSTA, PROP.                  WOONSOCKET              RI					
 ALBERT H. SYNEY BOTTLING WORKS          PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ALBERT H. SYNEY, PROP.                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ALBERT LALIBERTE, PROP.                 CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 ALBERT M. COLALUCA, PROP.               PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ALEX DIALTUVA, PROP.                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ALFRED FREGESU, PROP.                   WOONSOCKET              RI					
 AMBROSE R. BURNSIDE, PROP.              PROVIDENCE              RI					
 AMERICAN BOTTLING CO.                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 AMERICAN BOTTLING CORP.                 PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ANGELO BOUMENOT, PROP.                  WESTERLY                RI					
 ANGELO DE PASQUALE, PRES.               PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ANNA WEINBAUM, PROP.                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ANTHONY A. MOREN, PROP.                 BRISTOL                 RI					
 ANTHONY A. MOREN, PROP.                 BRISTOL                 RI					
 ANTHONY BAKERY & BOTTLING WORKS         ANTHONY                 RI					
 ANTHONY BOTTLING COMPANY                ANTHONY                 RI					
 ANTHONY BOTTLING WORKS                  ANTHONY                 RI					
 ANTHONY LUCCHISI, PRES.                 WOONSOCKET              RI					
 ANTHONY NARDALILLO, MGR.                PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ANTONIO LOBELLO, PROP.                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ANTONIO R. LOBELLO, PRES./MGR./    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ANTONIO SZYMKOWICZ, PROP./MGR.          ANTHONY                 RI					
 ARNOLD BOTTLING WORKS                   WEST WARWICK            RI					
 ARTHUR P. ANGELL, PRES./MGR.            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ARTHUR P. ANGELL, PROP.                 PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ATTLEBORO & 7-UP BOTTLING CO.           PROVIDENCE              RI					
 AUGUSTIN VITALE BOTTLING WORKS          PROVIDENCE              RI					
 AUGUSTIN VITALE, PROP.                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 AUGUSTO C. RAMOS, PROP./MGR.            BRISTOL                 RI					
 AUGUSTUS C. FAERBER, PROP.              NEWPORT                 RI					
 B. ANTHONY BOTG. WORKS                  PORTSMOUTH              RI					
 B. F. H. SELTZER BOTTLING COMPANY       PROVIDENCE              RI					
 B. F. H. SELTZER COMPANY                PROVIDENCE              RI					
 B. F. HIRSCH SELTZER CO.                PROVIDENCE              RI					
 B. HURST, PROP.                         PROVIDENCE              RI					
 B. L. & M. BOTTLING COMPANY, INC.       WOONSOCKET              RI					
 B. L. & M. BOTTLING WORKS               WOONSOCKET              RI					
 B. SMITH BOTTLING WORKS                 PROVIDENCE              RI					
 B. TURBITT, PROP.                       PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BARBARA CHRUPCALA, PROP.                CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 BARE ROCK BEVERAGE CO., INC.            JOHNSTON                RI					
 BARE ROCK SODA COMPANY                  GRANITEVILLE            RI					
 BARE ROCK SPRING BOTG. CO., INC.        JOHNSTON                RI					
 BARE ROCK SPRING BOTTLING CO.           JOHNSTON                RI					
 BARE ROCK SPRING CO., INC.              JOHNSTON                RI					
 BARE ROCK SPRING SODA COMPANY CENTERDALE              RI					
 BARE ROCK SPRING SODA COMPANY  JOHNSTON                RI					
 BARNETT WEINBAUM, PROP.                 PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BATCHELOR'S & LAMBERT'S                 WOONSOCKET              RI					
 BATCHELOR'S BEVERAGES, INC.             WOONSOCKET              RI					
 BATCHELOR'S BOTTLING WORKS              WOONSOCKET              RI					
 BATCHELOR'S BOTTLING WORKS, INC.  WOONSOCKET       RI					
 BELL BOTTLING COMPANY                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BELL BOTTLING COMPANY, INC.             PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BENJAMIN LEVIN, PROP.                   PAWTUCKET               RI					
 BENJAMIN ROBIN, PRES.                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BENJAMIN ROBIN, PRES./MGR.              PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BERNARD CONATY COMPANY                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BERNARD CONATY, PROP.                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BERNARD SMITH, PROP.                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BERRY SPRING MINERAL WATER CO., LTD.    PAWTUCKET               RI					
 BERRY SPRING MINERAL WATER COMPANY      PAWTUCKET               RI					
 BERRY SPRING WATER COMPANY              PAWTUCKET               RI					
 BETA BEVERAGE COMPANY                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BETA BEVERAGES, INC.                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BLACK ROCK BOTTLING CO.                 WESTERLY                RI					
 BLUE RIBBON BOTTLING COMPANY            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BRADLEE CLOUGH COMPANY                  NARRAGANSETT PIER       RI					
 BRADLEE CLOUGH, PROP.                   NARRAGANSETT PIER       RI					
 BRANDS ACME BOTTLING CO.                PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BRIDGE CLUB BEVERAGE CO., INC.          PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BRIDGE CLUB BEVERAGE COMPANY            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BRIDGE CLUB BEVERAGES, INC.             PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BROMIUS SIMON, PROP.                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BROMIUS SIMON, PROP.                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BROOKLAWN BEVERAGES                     UNKNOWN                 RI					
 BROWNIE BOTTLING COMPANY                PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BROWNIE BOTTLING COMPANY, INC.          PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BROWN'S BOTTLING COMPANY                PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BURNSIDE BOTTLING WORKS                 PROVIDENCE              RI					
 BUTLER'S BOTTLING COMPANY               PAWTUCKET               RI					
 C. E. DEXTER, PROP.                     WEST BARRINGTON         RI					
 C. H. HAVEN, PROP.                      WESTERLY                RI					
 C. H. HAVENS BOTG. WORKS                WESTERLY                RI					
 C. HUTTER, BOTTLER                      CRANSTON                RI					
 C. W. HODGSON, PRES.                    PEACE DALE              RI					
 CANADA DRY BOTG. CO. OF RHODE ISLAND    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 CANADA DRY BOTTLING COMPANY             PROVIDENCE              RI					
 CAPPELLI BOTG. WORKS                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 CAPRONI BROS BOTG. WORKS CO.            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 CAPRONI BROS.                           PROVIDENCE              RI					
 CAPRONI BROS. CO.                       PROVIDENCE              RI					
 CAPRONI BROTHERS, SODA WATER BOTTLERS   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 CARMELO ANDO, PROP.                     NORTH PROVIDENCE        RI					
 CENTERDALE BOTTLING COMPANY             CENTERDALE              RI					
 CENTRAL FALLS BOTTLING COMPANY          CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 CHARLES E. HIRES, JR., PRES.            EAST PROVIDENCE         RI					
 CHARLES LAPPEN, PROP.                   EAST PROVIDENCE         RI					
 CHARLES TOBAK, PROP./MGR.               NEWPORT                 RI					
 CHECKER BOTTLING WORKS                  EAST PROVIDENCE         RI					
 CHESTER K. ROBERTS, PRES.               WOONSOCKET              RI					
 CITY BOTTLING COMPANY                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 CLARENCE HERR, MGR.                     PROVIDENCE              RI					
 CLIFFORD M. WILSON, PRES.               WEST BARRINGTON         RI					
 CLOVER CLUB BOTTLING CO., INC.          PROVIDENCE              RI					
 CLOVER CLUB BOTTLING COMPANY            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 COCA-COLA BOTG CO. NEWPORT, INC.        NEWPORT                 RI					
 COCA-COLA BOTTLING CO.                  NEWPORT                 RI					
 COCA-COLA BOTTLING CO.                  WESTERLY                RI					
 COCA-COLA BOTTLING CO. OF NEW ENGLAND   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 COCA-COLA BOTTLING CO. OF RHODE ISLAND  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 COCA-COLA BOTTLING CO. OF RHODE ISLAND  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 COCA-COLA BOTTLING CO. OF SOUTH COUNTY  PEACE DALE              RI					
 COCA-COLA BOTTLING COMPANY              PROVIDENCE              RI					
 COCA-COLA BOTTLING COMPANY              WEST WARWICK            RI					
 COCA-COLA BOTTLING COMPANY              WOONSOCKET              RI					
 COCA-COLA BOTTLING COMPANY OF NEWPORT   NEWPORT                 RI					
 COLALUCA BOTTLING CO.                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 COLONIAL BEVERAGE COMPANY               PROVIDENCE              RI					
 COLONIAL BOTTLING COMPANY               EAST PROVIDENCE         RI					
 CONATY BOTTLING CO., INC.               PROVIDENCE              RI					
 CONCORDADE COMPANY                      PROVIDENCE              RI					
 COTT BOTTLING CO. OF RHODE ISLAND       PAWTUCKET               RI					
 COTT CORP.                              EAST PROVIDENCE         RI					
 COTTON CLUB SODA CO.                    CRANSTON                RI					
 CRANSTON MINERAL WATER COMPANY          CRANSTON                RI					
 CROWN BOTTLING WORKS                    WOONSOCKET              RI					
 CRYSTAL & TURKS HEAD BEVERAGE CO.       PROVIDENCE              RI					
 CRYSTAL BEVERAGE CO., INC.              PROVIDENCE              RI					
 CRYSTAL BEVERAGE COMPANY                PROVIDENCE              RI					
 CRYSTAL SPRING WATER COMPANY            NEWPORT                 RI					
 D. PROTO & SON BOTG. CO.                BRISTOL                 RI					
 D. PROTO, PROP.                         BRISTOL                 RI					
 D. S. GAUTIERE, PROP.                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 DEEP ROCK BOTTLING COMPANY              WARWICK                 RI					
 DEEP ROCK WATER CO., INC.               WEST BARRINGTON         RI					
 DEEP ROCK WATER COMPANY                 WEST BARRINGTON         RI					
 DEEP ROCK, INC.                         WARWICK                 RI					
 DEEP ROCK, INC.                         WEST BARRINGTON         RI					
 DEXTER BOTTLING COMPANY                 CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 DEXTER BOTTLING COMPANY                 PAWTUCKET               RI					
 DEXTER BOTTLING COMPANY                 PROVIDENCE              RI					
 D-LISH BOTTLING COMPANY                 PROVIDENCE              RI					
 D-LISH BOTTLING COMPANY OF R. I.        PROVIDENCE              RI					
 DONALD N. EASTMAN, PROP.                PROVIDENCE              RI					
 DOUGLAS AVE. BOTTLING COMPANY           PROVIDENCE              RI					
 DYBALA BOTTLING WORKS                   WOONSOCKET              RI					
 DYBALA'S BOTTLING WORKS                 WOONSOCKET              RI					
 DYBALA'S BOTTLING WORKS, INC.           WOONSOCKET              RI					
 DYBALA'S SPRING BOTTLING WORKS          WOONSOCKET              RI					
 DYBALA'S SPRING BOTTLING WORKS, INC.    WOONSOCKET              RI					
 E. A. DYBALA BOTTLING WORKS             CRANSTON                RI					
 E. A. GAVITT, JR. PROP.                 NARRAGANSETT PIER       RI					
 E. POSTENS & COMPANY                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 E. VOIGT, BOTTLER                       NEWPORT                 RI					
 EAGLE BOTTLING COMPANY                  BRISTOL                 RI					
 EAGLE BOTTLING COMPANY                  WARREN                  RI					
 EAGLE BOTTLING WORKS                    BRISTOL                 RI					
 EAGLE MINERAL WATER COMPANY             PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ECHO SPRING BOTTLING CO.                BRISTOL                 RI					
 ECHO SPRING BOTTLING WORKS              BRISTOL                 RI					
 ECHO SPRING COMPANY                     BRISTOL                 RI					
 ECLIPSE BEVERAGE COMPANY                PROVIDENCE              RI					
 EDMOND LA PLUME, PROP.                  CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 EDWARD J. DYBALA, PROP./MGR.            CRANSTON                RI					
 EDWARD S. PROTO, PROP.                  BRISTOL                 RI					
 ELGIN SALES COMPANY, INC.               PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ELMER FULL, PROP.                       PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ELMHURST BOTTLING COMPANY               WESTERLY                RI					
 EMPIRE BOTTLING COMPANY                 ARLINGTON               RI					
 EMPIRE BOTTLING WORKS                   BRISTOL                 RI					
 EMPIRE BOTTLING WORKS, INC.             BRISTOL                 RI					
 EMPIRE CLUB BEVERAGES                   BRISTOL                 RI					
 ESMERALDA BELHUMEUR, PROP.              WOONSOCKET              RI					
 ESMOND BOTTLING WORKS                   ESMOND                  RI					
 ESMOND SPRING BOTTLING COMPANY          ESMOND                  RI					
 EUREKA BOTG. WORKS, INC.                WOONSOCKET              RI					
 EUREKA BOTTLING WORKS                   WOONSOCKET              RI					
 F. HARVEY & COMPANY                     PROVIDENCE              RI					
 F. R. TALLMAN, PROP.                    NEWPORT                 RI					
 FAERBER & SON BOTG. WORKS               NEWPORT                 RI					
 FELIX ANDRUSZKEIWIEZ, PROP.             PROVIDENCE              RI					
 FLORINDO ROSSI, PRES.                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 FORESTDALE BOTTLING WORKS               FORESTDALE              RI					
 FRANCESCO LANNI, PROP.                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 FRANCIS M. DYBALA, MGR.                 WOONSOCKET              RI					
 FRANCIS M. DYBALA, PRES.                WOONSOCKET              RI					
 FRANK H. KERON, PROP.                   CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 FRANK P. QUEEN, PRES./MGR.              PAWTUCKET               RI					
 FRED CLARKE, PROP.                      ARCTIC                  RI					
 FRED CLARKE, PROP./PRES./MGR.           WEST WARWICK            RI					
 FRISKY BOTTLING CO. OF R. I.            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 FULL'S BOTTLING WORKS                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 G. J. PONTON, PROP.                     PAWTUCKET               RI					
 G. M. BUTLER BOTG. CO.                  PAWTUCKET               RI					
 G. W. & W. W. BOYNTON BOTTLING WORKS    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 GARNEAU SODA WORKS                      WOONSOCKET              RI					
 GAVITT'S BOTTLING WORKS                 NARRAGANSETT PIER       RI					
 GENEVA SPRING BOTTLING COMPANY          NORTH PROVIDENCE        RI					
 GENEVA SPRING BOTTLING COMPANY          PROVIDENCE              RI					
 GEORGE ALFRED HAVENS, PROP.             WESTERLY                RI					
 GEORGE E. KEENE, MGR.                   WOONSOCKET              RI					
 GEORGE FINK, BOTTLER,                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 GEORGE FREEMAN, PRES./MGR.              JOHNSTON                RI					
 GEORGE FREEMAN, PROP./MGR.              JOHNSTON                RI					
 GEORGE H. COTTLE, PROP.                 MIDDLETOWN              RI					
 GEORGE H. COTTLE, PROP./MGR.            MIDDLETOWN              RI					
 GEORGE LA BUSH, PRES.                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 GEORGE M. BUTLER, PROP./MGR.            PAWTUCKET               RI					
 GEORGE P. HARVEY & CO., SODA WATER      NEWPORT                 RI					
 GEORGE P. HARVEY, SODA WATER MFG        PROVIDENCE              RI					
 GEORGE W. KORPER, JR., PRES.            PAWTUCKET               RI					
 GEORGE W. KORPER, JR., PRES./MGR.       PAWTUCKET               RI					
 GEORGE W. KORPER, MGR.                  PAWTUCKET               RI					
 GINO THEODOROFF, PROP.                  NORTH PROVIDENCE        RI					
 GIRARD SPRING WATER & BOTTLING COMPANY  PAWTUCKET               RI					
 GIRARD SPRING WATER COMPANY             PAWTUCKET               RI					
 GIRARD SPRING WATER COMPANY, INC.       PAWTUCKET               RI					
 GLADSTONE BOTTLING COMPANY              NARRAGANSETT PIER       RI					
 GLADSTONE SPRING WATER COMPANY          NARRAGANSETT PIER       RI					
 GLADYS B. COTTLE, PROP.                 MIDDLETOWN              RI					
 GLEE CLUB BEVERAGE COMPANY              PROVIDENCE              RI					
 GLEE CLUB BEVERAGES                     PROVIDENCE              RI					
 GLEE CLUB BOTTLING COMPANY              WARWICK                 RI					
 GOLF CLUB BEVERAGE CO.                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 GOOD BOTTLING COMPANY                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 GREEN VALLEY SPRING WATER COMPANY       CRANSTON                RI					
 GROVER C. KING, PROP.                   WESTERLY                RI					
 GROVER C. ROSE, PROP.                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 GUS TSAGARAKIS, PROP.                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 H. B. JUDKINS, PRES.                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 H. CAPRONI, PROP.                       PROVIDENCE              RI					
 H. R. C. PRENTICE COMPANY               EAST PROVIDENCE         RI					
 H. V. FRENCH, PROP.                     RUMFORD                 RI					
 HAND BREWING COMPANY                    PAWTUCKET               RI					
 HAROLD C. ROSS, MGR.                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 HARRY L. STEEVES, PRES./MGR.            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 HARRY SHARP, PROP.                      CENTERDALE              RI					
 HASSELBAUM & COMPANY                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 HASSELBAUM BOTG. CO.                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 HAVENS BOTTLING WORKS                   WESTERLY                RI					
 HEBE COMPANY                            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 HENRY NARDALILLO, PROP.                 OLNEYVILLE              RI					
 HERBERT R. WELZEL, GEN. MGR.            WOONSOCKET              RI					
 HERBO-PHOSA COMPANY                     PROVIDENCE              RI					
 HIGHK KRIKORIAN, PROP.                  PAWTUCKET               RI					
 HOMER (OMER) SWEENEY, PROP.             ESMOND                  RI					
 HOPE CLUB BEVERAGE COMPANY              CRANSTON                RI					
 HOPE CLUB BEVERAGE COMPANY              PROVIDENCE              RI					
 HORACE MARTIN, PROP.                    WOONSOCKET              RI					
 HUGHESVILLE BOTTLING WORKS              HUGHESVILLE             RI					
 HYERGRADE WATER COMPANY                 NEWPORT                 RI					
 HYGEA BEVERAGE COMPANY                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 IDEAL BEVERAGE COMPANY                  CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 IRA HARVEY, SODA WATER MANUFACTURER     PROVIDENCE              RI					
 IRA WILBUR, PROP.                       NEWPORT                 RI					
 J. A. HERBERT, BOTTLER                  CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 J. C. CONLEY BOTG. WORKS                PHENIX                  RI					
 J. C. CONLEY, PROP.                     PHENIX                  RI					
 J. FARLANDER, PROP.                     FORESTDALE              RI					
 J. H. BLACKLER BOTG WORKS               WESTERLY                RI					
 J. H. BLACKLER COMPANY                  WESTERLY                RI					
 J. H. BLACKLER, PROP.                   WESTERLY                RI					
 J. H. BLACKLER, PROP.                   WESTERLY                RI					
 J. HARVEY & CO., SODA WATER MFG         PROVIDENCE              RI					
 J. HARVEY & COMPANY, BOTTLERS           PROVIDENCE              RI					
 J. L. GANNON COMPANY                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 J. L. GANNON, PROP.                     PROVIDENCE              RI					
 J. LEVINE, PROP.                        PROVIDENCE              RI					
 J. M. DYBALA BOTG. WORKS, INC.          WOONSOCKET              RI					
 J. MORATT, PRES.                        PROVIDENCE              RI					
 J. P. BOTTLING COMPANY                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 J. S. HAZARD                            WESTERLY                RI					
 J. S. HAZARD & COMPANY, BOTTLERS        WESTERLY                RI					
 J. S. HAZARD BOTTLING WORKS             WESTERLY                RI					
 J. WIRTH, PROP.                         PROVIDENCE              RI					
 JACOB SODA & BOTG. WORKS                WOONSOCKET              RI					
 JACOB SODA WORKS                        WOONSOCKET              RI					
 JACOB WIRTH BOTTLING WORKS CO., INC.    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 JACOB WIRTH, PROP.                      PROVIDENCE              RI					
 JAMES E. NOLAN, PROP.                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 JAMES HANLEY BREWING COMPANY            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 JAMES HANLEY, PROP.                     PROVIDENCE              RI					
 JAS. H. BLACKLER & CO.                  WESTERLY                RI					
 JOHN A. OTTOVIANO, PRES.                JOHNSTON                RI					
 JOHN B. LAMBERT, PROP.                  WOONSOCKET              RI					
 JOHN C. PARKER, MGR.                    WOONSOCKET              RI					
 JOHN CHERIPACALA (CHRUPCOLA), PROP.     CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 JOHN E. GOOD, PROP.                     PROVIDENCE              RI					
 JOHN E. GOOD, PROP.                     PROVIDENCE              RI					
 JOHN E. WATERMAN, PROP.                 APPONAUG                RI					
 JOHN F. KITSON, MGR.                    PAWTUCKET               RI					
 JOHN F. TIMOTHY, PROP.                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 JOHN H. FELKBERG, PRES.                 CRANSTON                RI					
 JOHN IANNOTTI, PRES./PROP.              ESMOND                  RI					
 JOHN J. COTT, PRES.                     EAST PROVIDENCE         RI					
 JOHN M. DYBALA, PRES.                   WOONSOCKET              RI					
 JOHN M. DYBALA, PRES./MGR.              WOONSOCKET              RI					
 JOHN M. DYBALA, PROP.                   WOONSOCKET              RI					
 JOHN W. DONLEVY, PRES.                  WEST WARWICK            RI					
 JOSEPH G. LEFEBRE, PROP.                WOONSOCKET              RI					
 JOSEPH JANELLE, PROP.                   WOONSOCKET              RI					
 KING WHITE ROCK BOTTLING COMPANY        WESTERLY                RI					
 KINGS BOTTLING WORKS                    WESTERLY                RI					
 L. & M. BOTTLING CO.                    WOONSOCKET              RI					
 L. & M. BOTTLING CO., INC.              WOONSOCKET              RI					
 L. F. FAERBER, PRES./MGR.               NEWPORT                 RI					
 L. F. FAERBER, PROP.                    NEWPORT                 RI					
 L. H. MEYERS & COMPANY                  OLNEYVILLE              RI					
 LAMBERT BOTTLING CO.                    WOONSOCKET              RI					
 LAMBERT BOTTLING WORKS                  WOONSOCKET              RI					
 LAMBERT SODA WORKS                      WOONSOCKET              RI					
 LEFEBRE BOTTLING WORKS                  WOONSOCKET              RI					
 LIBERTY BEVERAGES                       PROVIDENCE              RI					
 LIBERTY CLUB SODA WATER COMPANY         PROVIDENCE              RI					
 LION CLUB BEVERAGE CO.                  NARRAGANSETT PIER       RI					
 LION CLUB BEVERAGES                     NARRAGANSETT PIER       RI					
 LOBELLO SPRING WATER & SODA CO.         PROVIDENCE              RI					
 LOBELLO SPRING WATER COMPANY            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 LORENZO PALIOTTA, PRES./MGR.            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 LOUIS F. FAERBER, JR., MGR.             NEWPORT                 RI					
 LOUIS F. FAERBER, PRES./MGR.            NEWPORT                 RI					
 LOUIS LEVIN, PROP.                      PROVIDENCE              RI					
 LOUIS LEVINE, PROP.                     PROVIDENCE              RI					
 LUKE CLARKE, PRES./MGR.                 WEST WARWICK            RI					
 LYMONSVILLE BOTTLING COMPANY            LYMANSVILLE             RI					
 M & M BOTTLING WORKS, INC.              WOONSOCKET              RI					
 M. A. COLALUCA BOTG. WORKS              PROVIDENCE              RI					
 M. A. COLALUCA, MGR.                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 M. CLARKE, BOTTLER                      JAMESTOWN               RI					
 M. COLALUCA BOTTLING COMPANY            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 M. S. CORREA, PROP.                     BRISTOL                 RI					
 M. SPINOLA, PROP.                       BRISTOL                 RI					
 M. T. YORK, MGR.                        PROVIDENCE              RI					
 M. T. YORK, PROP.                       PROVIDENCE              RI					
 M. WEINSTEIN, PROP.                     PROVIDENCE              RI					
 MAINE BOTTLING COMPANY                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 MANHATTAN BOTG. CO., INC.               CRANSTON                RI					
 MANHATTAN BOTTLING CO., INC.            CRANSTON                RI					
 MANHATTAN BOTTLING COMPANY              ESMOND                  RI					
 MANHATTAN BOTTLING COMPANY              WOONSOCKET              RI					
 MANHATTAN BOTTLING COMPANY, INC.        ESMOND                  RI					
 MARGUERITE A. MORAN, MGR.               BRISTOL                 RI					
 MARGUERITE A. MOREN, MGR./PROP.         BRISTOL                 RI					
 MARGUERITE LOBELLO, PROP.               PROVIDENCE              RI					
 MARTIN'S SODA WORKS                     WOONSOCKET              RI					
 MARY F. KERON, PROP.                    CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 MARY R. GOMES, PRES.                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 MASSIMINO A. COLALUCA, PROP.            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 MASSIMINO A. COLALUCA, PROP./PRES.      PROVIDENCE              RI					
 MCLAUGHLIN BOTTLING WORKS               PROVIDENCE              RI					
 MCLAUGHLIN SODA WORKS                   WOONSOCKET              RI					
 METROPOLITAN BOTTLING COMPANY           PROVIDENCE              RI					
 METROPOLITAN BOTTLING WORKS             PROVIDENCE              RI					
 MICHAEL HUMLAK, PROP.                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 MINERAL SPRING BOTTLING COMPANY         NORTH PROVIDENCE        RI					
 MISSION ORANGE BOTTLING CO.             WOONSOCKET              RI					
 MISSION ORANGE BOTTLING COMPANY         WOONSOCKET              RI					
 MOOSEHEAD BEVERAGE COMPANY              PROVIDENCE              RI					
 MOOSEHEAD BEVERAGE COMPANY, INC.        PROVIDENCE              RI					
 MORAN (MORIN/MOREN) & SULLIVAN BOTG. WKSBRISTOL                 RI					
 MOREN & SULLIVAN                        BRISTOL                 RI					
 MORRIS BROS.                            BRISTOL                 RI					
 MORRIS BROS. BOTG. WORKS                BRISTOL                 RI					
 MRS. JENNIE R. HAVENS, PROP.            WESTERLY                RI					
 MRS. LOUISA HIRSCH, PROP.               PROVIDENCE              RI					
 MRS. PEARL R. PRIEST, PRES.             PAWTUCKET               RI					
 N. WILWARTH, PROP.                      PROVIDENCE              RI					
 NAPOLEON JACOB, PROP.                   WOONSOCKET              RI					
 NARDALILLO BOTTLING WORKS               OLNEYVILLE              RI					
 NARRAGANSETT BREWING CO., INC.          CRANSTON                RI					
 NARRAGANSETT BREWING COMPANY            ARLINGTON               RI					
 NARRAGANSETT BREWING COMPANY            CRANSTON                RI					
 NASONVILLE BOTTLING COMPANY             NASONVILLE              RI					
 NATHAN S. BACKETT, PROP.                PROVIDENCE              RI					
 NATHAN S. BECKETT, PRES.                WARWICK                 RI					
 NATIONAL BOTTLING CO.                   CRANSTON                RI					
 NATIONAL BOTTLING COMPANY               CRANSTON                RI					
 NATIONAL BOTTLING COMPANY               PROVIDENCE              RI					
 NATIONAL BOTTLING WORKS                 NATICK                  RI					
 NATIONAL BOTTLING WORKS                 PROVIDENCE              RI					
 NATIONAL MINERAL WATER COMPANY          PROVIDENCE              RI					
 NECTAR BOTTLING COMPANY                 PROVIDENCE              RI					
 NEW ENGLAND BOTTLING COMPANY            WESTERLY                RI					
 NEWPORT 7-UP BOTTLING COMPANY           MIDDLETOWN              RI					
 NEWPORT BEVERAGE COMPANY                NEWPORT                 RI					
 NEWPORT DISTRIBUTING COMPANY            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 NOLAN BOTG. CO.                         PROVIDENCE              RI					
 NOLAN BOTTLING WORKS                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 NORTH MAIN STREET WINE COMPANY,         PROVIDENCE              RI					
 NU ICY BOTTLING COMPANY                 PROVIDENCE              RI					
 NUTRO BEVERAGE COMPANY                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 OCHEE SPRING WATER CO., INC.            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 OCHEE SPRING WATER COMPANY              OLNEYVILLE              RI					
 OCHEE SPRING WATER COMPANY,             PROVIDENCE              RI					
 OLD ENGLISH GINGER ALE CORP.            PAWTUCKET               RI					
 ORANGE CREAM BOTTLING COMPANY, INC.     PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ORANGE CREAM CO., INC.                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ORME BEVERAGE COMPANY                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ORME CARBONATING COMPANY                PROVIDENCE              RI					
 OVILA LAMBERT, PROP./PRES./MGR.         WOONSOCKET              RI					
 P. LATRAVERSE, PROP.                    CENTERDALE              RI					
 P. LATRAVERSE, PROP.                    JOHNSTON                RI					
 PALMISCIANO BOTTLING COMPANY            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 PASQUALE DEL VECCHIO, PROP./PRES./MGR.  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 PAWTUCKET BEVERAGE COMPANY              PAWTUCKET               RI					
 PEERLESS SODA WORKS                     WOONSOCKET              RI					
 PEPSI-COLA BOTG. CO. OF RHODE ISLAND    WEST WARWICK            RI					
 PEPSI-COLA BOTTLING CO. RHODE ISLAND    WEST WARWICK            RI					
 PEPSI-COLA BOTTLING GROUP               CRANSTON                RI					
 PEPSI-COLA BOTTLING GROUP               RIVERSIDE               RI					
 PETER FAERBER & SON                     NEWPORT                 RI					
 PETER FAERBER & SONS                    NEWPORT                 RI					
 PETER FAERBER & SONS CO., INC.          NEWPORT                 RI					
 PETER FAERBER, PROP.                    NEWPORT                 RI					
 PETER J. LOBELLO, MGR.                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 PETER PICCIRILLI, MGR.                  WEST BARRINGTON         RI					
 PHENIX BOTTLING WORKS                   PHENIX                  RI					
 PORTSMOUTH BOTTLING WORKS               PORTSMOUTH              RI					
 PROPHET SPRING WATER COMPANY            MANTON                  RI					
 PROPHET SPRING WATER COMPANY            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 PROTO & SON BOTTLING COMPANY            BRISTOL                 RI					
 PROTO & SONS BOTTLING CO.               BRISTOL                 RI					
 PROVIDENCE BOTTLING COMPANY             PROVIDENCE              RI					
 PROVIDENCE BREWING COMPANY              PROVIDENCE              RI					
 PURITAN BEVERAGE COMPANY                PROVIDENCE              RI					
 PURITAN BOTTLING COMPANY                PROVIDENCE              RI					
 PURITY BOTTLING WORKS                   PAWTUCKET               RI					
 QUAKER CLUB COMPANY                     PROVIDENCE              RI					
 QUALITY BOTTLING WORKS                  CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 QUALITY BOTTLING WORKS                  PAWTUCKET               RI					
 QUEEN SPRING WATER COMPANY              PROVIDENCE              RI					
 R. A. YORK, PROP./MGR.                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 R. H. HARVEY, SODA WATER MANUFACTURER   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 R. HULL, BOTTLER                        JAMESTOWN               RI					
 R. J. SANDERSON, PROP.                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 RAYMOND F. MURPHY, PRES.                WOONSOCKET              RI					
 RAYMOND WALSH, MGR.                     WOONSOCKET              RI					
 RAYMOND WASSER, PRES, MGR.              WARWICK                 RI					
 RED FOX GINGER ALE COMPANY              PROVIDENCE              RI					
 RED ROCK BOTTLING CO.                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 RITZ BEVERAGES                          UNKNOWN                 RI					
 ROCK SPRING WATER COMPANY               PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ROSE SPRING WATER COMPANY               PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ROYAL CARBONATING COMPANY               PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ROYAL CROWN BOTTLING CO. OF R. I., INC. PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ROYAL CROWN COLA BOTG. CO.              PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ROYAL CROWN COLA BOTTLING CO.           PROVIDENCE              RI					
 ROYAL CROWN-DR. PEPPER BOTG. CO. OF R.I.WARWICK                 RI					
 RUDOLPH BLONDIN, PROP.                  NEWPORT                 RI					
 RUMFORD BOTTLING WORKS                  RUMFORD                 RI					
 RUMFORD CHEMICAL COMPANY, SODA WATER MFGPROVIDENCE              RI					
 S. E. MCCREEDY BOTTLING WORKS           PROVIDENCE              RI					
 S. E. MCCREEDY, PROP.                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 S. GERSTEIN, PROP.                      PROVIDENCE              RI					
 S. H. FARHAM BOTTLING WORKS             WESTERLY                RI					
 S. H. FARHAM, PROP.                     WESTERLY                RI					
 S. H. FARNHAM, SODA WATER BOTTLER       WESTERLY                RI					
 S. M. G., INC.                          PROVIDENCE              RI					
 S. WILCOX, PROP.                        WOONSOCKET              RI					
 SAM PRIEST BERRY SPRING LITHIA WATER CO.PROVIDENCE              RI					
 SAM PRIEST, PROP.                       PROVIDENCE              RI					
 SAMUEL A. PLACE, PROP./MGR.             PROVIDENCE              RI					
 SAMUEL LOZOW, MGR.                      PROVIDENCE              RI					
 SAMUEL M. GERSTEIN, PROP./MGR.          PROVIDENCE              RI					
 SCHULTZ BEVERAGE COMPANY, INC.          PAWTUCKET               RI					
 SEACREST BEVERAGES                      BRISTOL                 RI					
 SEVEN UP BOTTLING CO. OF SOUTHERN R. I. MIDDLETOWN              RI					
 SEVEN UP NEWPORT BOTTLING CO.           MIDDLETOWN              RI					
 SHERBA BEVERAGE COMPANY                 WEST BARRINGTON         RI					
 SHILOH BOTTLING CO., INC.               PROVIDENCE              RI					
 SHILOH BOTTLING WORKS                   PROVIDENCE              RI					
 SOMERSET BOTTLING WORKS                 CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 SOPHIE COOKE, PROP.                     PROVIDENCE              RI					
 SOPHIE H. COOK, PROP.                   CRANSTON                RI					
 SQUIRT BOTG. CO. OF RHODE ISLAND        PAWTUCKET               RI					
 STANDARD BOTTLING CO., INC.             PAWTUCKET               RI					
 STANDARD BOTTLING COMPANY               PAWTUCKET               RI					
 STANDARD BOTTLING COMPANY               PAWTUCKET               RI					
 STAR BOTTLING COMPANY                   PAWTUCKET               RI					
 STAR BOTTLING COMPANY, INC.             PAWTUCKET               RI					
 STAR SODA BOTTLING WORKS                EAST PROVIDENCE         RI					
 SULLIVAN & MORAN BOTG. WORKS, INC.      BRISTOL                 RI					
 SULLIVAN & MORIN                        BRISTOL                 RI					
 SUPREME MINERAL WATER COMPANY           PROVIDENCE              RI					
 SURF CLUB GINGER ALE COMPANY            MIDDLETOWN              RI					
 SUSIE NARDALILLO, PROP.                 PROVIDENCE              RI					
 SYDNEY M. CAPLAN, PRES.                 PROVIDENCE              RI					
 T. E. HICKEY BOTTLING WORKS             PROVIDENCE              RI					
 T. E. HICKEY, PROP.                     PROVIDENCE              RI					
 T. H. MCCUSKER, SODA WATER MANUFACTURER PROVIDENCE              RI					
 T. P. OATES, PROP.                      PROVIDENCE              RI					
 TALLMAN BOTTLING WORKS                  NEWPORT                 RI					
 TASTY BEVERAGE CO.                      PROVIDENCE              RI					
 TASTY BEVERAGES COMPANY                 PROVIDENCE              RI					
 THADEUS W. CHRUPCALA, SR., MGR.         CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 THE CHARLES E. HIRES COMPANY            EAST PROVIDENCE         RI					
 THE COCA-COLA BOTG. CO. OF NEWPORT, INC.NEWPORT                 RI					
 THE HEBE COMPANY                        PROVIDENCE              RI					
 THE KERONA COMPANY                      CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 THE KERONA COMPANY, INC.                CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 THE ROSE BEVERAGE COMPANY               JOHNSTON                RI					
 THE ROSE BEVERAGE COMPANY               PROVIDENCE              RI					
 THE ROSE BEVERAGES COMPANY              PROVIDENCE              RI					
 THOMAS D. TESTA, PRES./MGR.             PROVIDENCE              RI					
 THOMAS J. NARDALILLO, PROP.             PROVIDENCE              RI					
 THOMAS OTTAVIANO MGR.                   JOHNSTON                RI					
 THOS. GRIMES & BRO., INC.               PROVIDENCE              RI					
 TIP TOP BEVERAGE COMPANY                WOONSOCKET              RI					
 TOBAK BEVERAGE COMPANY                  NEWPORT                 RI					
 TOWN CLUB BEVERAGE COMPANY              MIDDLETOWN              RI					
 TURBITT & COMPANY                       PROVIDENCE              RI					
 TURK'S HEAD BEVERAGE CO., INC.          PROVIDENCE              RI					
 TURK'S HEAD BEVERAGE COMPANY            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 TURKS HEAD BEVERAGE COMPANY             PROVIDENCE              RI					
 TURKS HEAD BOTTLING COMPANY             PROVIDENCE              RI					
 TWIN CITY BEVERAGE COMPANY              CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 TWIN CITY BOTTLING WORKS                CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 TWIN CITY SPRING BEVERAGE CO.           CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 TWIN CITY SPRING BEVERAGES              CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 TWIN CITY SPRING SODA COMPANY           CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 TWIN CITY SPRING SODA WORKS             CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 U. S. BOTTLING COMPANY                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 UNION MINERAL WATER COMPANY             PROVIDENCE              RI					
 UNITED BOTG. WORKS                      BRISTOL                 RI					
 UNITED MINERAL WATER COMPANY            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 UNITED STATES BOTTLING CO., INC.        PROVIDENCE              RI					
 UNITED STATES BOTTLING COMPANY          PROVIDENCE              RI					
 VENUS BEVERAGE COMPANY                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 VOTOLATO BROS.                          PROVIDENCE              RI					
 W. A. ORME, PROP.                       PROVIDENCE              RI					
 W. B. BALDWIN, PROP.                    PAWTUCKET               RI					
 W. H. ARNOLD BOTG. WORKS                WEST WARWICK            RI					
 W. H. ARNOLD, PROP.                     WEST WARWICK            RI					
 WALTER GIANNETTI, PRES.                 PROVIDENCE              RI					
 WALTER GIANNETTI, PROP./MGR.            PROVIDENCE              RI					
 WARWICK BOTTLING WORKS                  ARCTIC                  RI					
 WARWICK BOTTLING WORKS                  WEST WARWICK            RI					
 WARWICK CLUB GINGER ALE CO.             WEST WARWICK            RI					
 WARWICK CLUB GINGER ALE CO., INC.       WEST WARWICK            RI					
 WASHINGTON BOTG. CO.                    PROVIDENCE              RI					
 WASHINGTON BOTTLING COMPANY             PROVIDENCE              RI					
 WATERMAN'S ROOT BEER COMPANY            APPONAUG                RI					
 WEINBAUM BROS.                          PROVIDENCE              RI					
 WEINBAUM BROS. BOTG. WORKS              PROVIDENCE              RI					
 WEINBAUM'S BOTTLING COMPANY             PROVIDENCE              RI					
 WELLINGTON CLUB BEVERAGES               PROVIDENCE              RI					
 WHAT CHEER BOTTLING COMPANY, INC.       PROVIDENCE              RI					
 WHISTLE BOTTLING CO.                    WESTERLY                RI					
 WHISTLE BOTTLING COMPANY                WOONSOCKET              RI					
 WHISTLE BOTTLING COMPANY OF WOONSOCKET  WOONSOCKET              RI					
 WHITE EAGLE BOTTLING COMPANY            CENTRAL FALLS           RI					
 WHITE EAGLE BOTTLING COMPANY            PAWTUCKET               RI					
 WHITE ROCK BOTG. CO. OF RHODE ISLAND    PAWTUCKET               RI					
 WHITE ROCK BOTTLING CO. OF R. I.        PAWTUCKET               RI					
 WHITE ROCK BOTTLING COMPANY             WESTERLY                RI					
 WILBUR BOTTLING WORKS                   NEWPORT                 RI					
 WILCOX BOTTLING WORKS                   WOONSOCKET              RI					
 WILLIAM A. BATCHELOR, MGR.              WOONSOCKET              RI					
 WILLIAM A. BATCHELOR, PRES.             WOONSOCKET              RI					
 WILLIAM A. BATCHELOR, PROP.             WOONSOCKET              RI					
 WILLIAM A. MILLER & COMPANY,            BOSTON                  MA					
 WILLIAM NEWMAN, PROP./MGR.              MIDDLETOWN              RI					
 WILWARTH BOTTLING WORKS                 PROVIDENCE              RI					
 WM. BELCONIS (BELCONI), PROP./MGR.      PAWTUCKET               RI					
 WM. COOKE, MGR.                         PROVIDENCE              RI					
 WM. H. GARRAHAN, PRES.                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 WM. H. HUGHES, PROP.                    HUGHESVILLE             RI					
 WM. H. MCDONALD, PRES.                  PROVIDENCE              RI					
 WOONSOCKET COCA-COLA BOTG. CO.          WOONSOCKET              RI					
 WOONSOCKET SODA WORKS                   WOONSOCKET              RI					
 YACHT CLUB BOTG. WORKS, INC.            CENTERDALE              RI					
 YACHT CLUB BOTTLING WORKS               CENTERDALE              RI					
 Z. GREZEBIEN, PROP.                     WARREN                  RI					
 CHESTNUT GROVE BOTTLING COMPANY         CRANSTON                RI


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Steven,

 That's an impressive list of bottlers.

 I've got a question for you Rhode Islanders. What do you know about the India Point Glassworks, and John Brown?

 "In a report regarding the manufactures of Providence, prepared at the request of Alexander Hamilton, in 1790, glass works were mentioned. John Brown owned a glass factory at India Point about that time, but the business was probably closed out soon afterwards, although no memoranda is obtainable of its fate. The Providence Flint Glass Company was started about 1830. The Providence Journal of January 31, 1833 speaks of the concern as "an establishment which produces some of the best and most elegant ware in America" and instances as "corroborative of this assertion the beautiful lamps suspended in the hall of the City Hotel, and the general tableware of the establishment." From.


----------



## msleonas

@Surface,

 They only thing I can find about glass works and John Brown is about his wife's father as recorded in this page. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obadiah_Holmes#Family_and_descendants

 This article (wikipedia isnt the most reliable, but getting better) says that the first glass company in America might have been the one started my Holmes (John Brown's father-in-law).


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Ms. Leona,

 I'm missing the glasshouse connection, and think that those John Browns or John Brownes are a generation or two, too old to have had a glasshouse at India Point circa 1790. Genealogy always confuses me.

 "John Brown I, born in 1630, England; d. 1706; m. Mary Holmes." From.

 Is this the India Point area?


----------

